# Help - I'm a newbie



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all,

So sorry - i'm new to this site and here begging for help (hate that, I feel like I'm all "take")

I'm basically 15dpt (we had our embryo's put back after 2 days) and i've tested today, one day early........ and got a BFP........  I am soooo excited but also really really scared.  Could I have tested too early?  Is there any chance this is a result of HCG from the pregnyl injection I had before egg collection

SCARED!!!!!!!!!

     

Popster x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
As far as I'm aware, the HCG should have left your system 10 days post injection... so it seems you really are _pregnant_!!!
Congratulations! x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Lottie, 

Thanks very much for getting back - my clinic have just called me back, and they said the same as you, although they don't get very excited, I suppose I still have a long way to go yet.  Scan is booked for the 19th Jan!

Just wanted to say Best of luck for your treatment - your turn now!!!  xxxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Popster !

Congratulations !!!! I too tested 1 day early in Feb 2006 after my 1st IVF and got a BFP. I am now the proud mum of a wonderful little boy. 
IVF nbr 2 for us now. Testing on Thursday and hope I get the same result as you !!!    

Enjoy the next 8 months and take care of yourselves.

Moodyblues


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Moodyblues,

Thanks for your message   

Is Thursday your actual test day or 1 day early again?   

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you and will be thinking about you on New Years Day. 

Here's to 2009!!!!!     xxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thursday is the day I've been told by the clinic to do it but I'll be tempted to do it Wednesday based on what happened last time. I know my DH will want me to. It's just so scary. Got 2 tests waiting in the bathroom...

Moodyblues


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for the good wishes Popster, that was really nice of you! 
Don't worry about the clinic not seeming excited, I think they sometimes forget how important it is to see those 2 lines on the stick!! They're just lucky that it's an every day occurrence to them. And anyway... _I'm _ excited for you!
Moodyblues - good luck to you too, which ever day you choose to test! May 2009 be a fantastic year for all of us!
x


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Lottie and good luck with your TX. Best wishes for the new year !
xxx
M.


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Ladies  

I often think that the clinics don't realise a lot of the personal stuff we go through, just yesterday I had a security guard in Sainsburys following me round and watching me because I was acting strangely around the pregnancy testing kits!!!  God knows what they thought I was up to!

Keep posting, let me know how its all going xxxxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Lottie & Popster! 

Just letting you know I tested this afternoon and got a   !!!! DH was pestering me to do it and I finally gave in. We are so so excited at the prospect of another baby and feel truly blessed that IVF has again worked for us. 

Thanks for your good wishes. xxx

Moody


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow... that's _fantastic news_!!! 
What a lucky thread this has turned out to be!!! Let's hope I keep the trend going, hey? 
Take very good care of yourself & keep your tummy nice & warm, it's gonna be cold outside over the next few days.
Lottie x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hoooooooooorayyyyyyyy  Moodyblues, That is AMAZING!!!!!!  And YES Lottie, this is a lucky thread so keep with us!!!!

Oh Moody, you must be over the moon, have you rang your clinic, do you know when your first scan will be?  Have you worked out how many weeks you'll be (I think they count from 2 weeks prior to egg collection don't they?)  Sorry what a lot of questions, you can tell how excited I am!!

Anyway take care of yourself - hope to hear from you soon.

Lottie keep that pma, lets hear some great news from you next!   

Happy New Year.

Popster xxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Popster! Thanks Lottie!

This is turning into a lucky thread indeed, let's keep it up with you Lottie ! How are you feeling? Hope you're not having too many side effects from the drugs.

Popster, I haven't rung my clinic yet. They're closed at the moment and reopen on Friday. I expect they'll give me a date for a scan before the end of the month. You're right, they do count from 2 weeks before EC and I did check that on FF home page so I guess I'm 5 weeks already, which sounds completely crazy, doesn't it? My EDD would be the 7th Sept. This is so exciting !!! Going to join the waiting for scan 2009 thread in a couple of days, once I know my scan date. Fancy it?

I'm off for a nap now coz' I'm shattered. All that anxiety and waiting is taking its toll.


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yes, I'll join you over there as soon as you know - make sure you post!  I've worked mine out as the 4th September so we're really close!!!  It seems so odd, the little beanies must be around 5mm's now - at least they're visible to the human eye now, more than can be said for the embryos hehe...  I've ordered a book from Amazon that my friend swears by "What to expect when you're expecting" it goes from conception too so you can track whats happening physically, emotionally etc etc.  I bet you know all this though, as you're not a rookie like me!  

Anyway, all the best, have a great evening - I'll be looking for your post on Friday!!!! xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey you two!
Hope you both had a great NY eve, bet you were both celebrating big time! (alcohol free celebrations, obviously!!)
I'm ok on the d/r drugs so far thanks, had a couple of wobbly days right at the start but my body's probably used to them by now, ha! We're like old friends with all the meds!
This is such an exciting & positive thread, I refuse to break the chain so its PMA all the way!
Take care & let me know when/ how your scans go.
Lottie x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Lottie, 

It sounds like you are like I was on the injections, I was a little hormonal for the first 4 or 5 days but thats it.  I've actually had no symptoms throughout my whole treatment, I suppose looking back I've been lucky, but at the time I just felt that maybe it wasn't working - although in reality, I've been really lucky, I responded well to the meds, have lots of good quality eggs etc, the only time I felt a bit poorly was after the egg collection, because I had so many eggs, I was a bit tender and swollen for a few days, but nothing to talk of.

I also had a really uneventful 2ww, lots of ladies talk about implantation bleeds, abdominal pains, sore boobies etc - I had nothing, felt 100% normal!  The one thing, that I am convinced has helped me, is that I've been soooo laid back throughout the whole treatment - easier said than done I know.  The clinic are also sure that this is why i've sailed through lots of it.... who knows!?!?!

So how long before you're ready for egg collection?? 

Hope you had a good time last night, ours, as you say was alcohol less - although I am addicted to alcohol free lagers - class hey!

Take care

Pops x


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Popster & Lottie,

HAPPY NEW YEAR to both of you and wishing you all the best. 
I sailed through the drugs TX too to be honest. You get used to it after a while and it becomes almost a natural thing to do. My DH did all the injections for me. He's very good. I can't even look at needle! He didn't know what to do with himself once it had all stopped ! I suffered just like you Popster after EC (so painful and bloated and sore ) and during it as I can't have most anaesthetics so I had to have the procedure without any again. That was a complete nightmare but the nurses were fantastic and were holding my hand throughout.  

The first week of my 2ww was a bit stressful though this time only because I found it long, being off work all the time. I did have some cramping a few days after (obviously implantation) ET and a permanent temperature to the point where I didn't need any make up. Natural blusher!!!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Popster & moodyblues,
Glad to hear NY eve was still a sucess, despite the lack of booze!

I have EC planned for 26th Jan. I've always stuck to the planned day on our previous cycles so hopefully the trend will continue. I'm running out of excuses as to why I cant attend any meetings that week, but I don't want to plan anything at work just in case!

moodyblues, I dont know how on earth you managed EC without drugs!!! I was sedated & still felt discomfort the 1st time, tho I don't remember the 2nd time. You must have a high pain threshold?

I'm managing the jabs fine... I do it on a morning whilst I'm making a cuppa, ha! I'm a dab hand at it now, but I used to get in a real flap with it all!

Just waiting for a/f now so I can have my baseline scan, then it will be all go! I'm itching to get started, tho not looking forwards to the 2WW. You two seemed to sail through, so I'll have to try to do the same.

Speak soon x


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Ouah Lottie, you give yourself an injection as you're making coffee !!!! I'm in shock... 

Me too I've always stuck to the dates given for the procedures, quite nice as you say for planning work stuff... It was funny for me because my Line Manager (a right cow, Enemy nber1 in work) came to arrange a date for our meeting and I was like "Yeah, that date is fine with me" knowing fully well I wouldn't be there. Chuckles !!!! She'll be catching up with me next week so ... but what she doesn't know is that I won't be working with her next year, ha ha ha !!!!

No I don't have a high pain threshold. You couldn't step on my toe without hearing me scream. But let me tell you, nothing will ever compare to labour. I will say no more on the subject. 

Bet you cannot wait to get started. I always felt that very positive with each new cycle too. That's the way to be. 

I have my scan on the 23rd and cannot wait to see the little one or ones, as we had 2 put back. 

Take care now Lottie.

Moody


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

I've got to say I'm with you re: the injections, Lottie, I did them all myself, whacked it straight in and never felt a thing.  (my mum says - no sense, no feeling) haha.

Same with ec too, I was completely knocked out, the consultant said I was an ideal patient, as I just shut my eyes and went to sleep lol. 

Sounds like you've both kept your tx a secret from work?  I wasn't sure what to do, but in the end decided to tell my manager, she was actually great and really supportive but believe me I was and still am paranoid as hell about what conversations take place about it!?!?!

Oh well, I'm off for breakfast, although I'm not hungry in the slightest, I have completely lost my appetite just lately (although am craving for a tub of ben and jerrys).

I hope you are both well xxxxx


----------



## moodyblues (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi girls! 

Hope you're both well. I have been shattered these last few days. I get up to use the toilet several times during the night and then in the afternoon that's it, I am half asleep and have a couple of hours of sleep. I don't know how I'm going to manage now I'm back in work tomorrow and have my little one to look after (who has shown us what the "terrible twos" mean this weekend- amongst a long list of shenannigans, he refused to have his haircut yesterday morning and threw himself on the floor at the door of the salon, we had to leave) when I get home, DH coming home much later. Hey, I'm not complaining really, this what we've dreamt of, a bigger family!!! 

I did tell my boss about my TX. She is very understanding and advised me herself to take the week off for EC and ET. Take care of yourselves and speak to you soon.

Moody


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiya!
How are you both doing? Sorry to hear you're feeling so tired moody, I'm sure all the "baby-growing" your body is doing will be taking its toll... on top of the night-time trips to the loo & a toddler's tantrums! All good fun, hey?
How's the Ben & Jerry's craving going Pops? I like that idea more, ha!
I'm thinking I might just book two weeks holiday to cover EC, ET & most of 2WW. My manager knows about the treatment & has been really supportive, she's told me to just go for the scans & not worry about paying the time back. I'm out of work for a whole afternoon when we go for a scan cos our clinic is 60 miles away, so I really appreciate her being so goos about it.
I just don't wanna seem like I'm taking the p*ss 'cos this is my 3rd treatment since March. Both times I had 4 weeks off sick!! The 1st IVF I got a kidney infection (my bladder was knicked during EC) & the 2nd IVF I was hospitalised with OHSS, so felt pretty run down for a good few weeks.
At least if I book holiday I wont be worrying about what people are saying about me being off sick _again_. And I can stop making up stupid excuses as to why I _might _ not be able to attend meetings & stuff, lol.

Still waiting for a/f, hopefully it'll be my last one for the next 9 months!!

Take care both of you x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hiya ladies -

Its been a while, so thought I'd post a catch up.

How are you both doing? Moody are you still tired? I can drop off anywhere at the moment!! Hows this with you Lottie, has AF shown her face?? Getting close to that ec date now!!!!

I've realised that this game is one of constant waiting - waiting for af, waiting for ec, waiting for otd etc etc etc, i've never had very good patience, but you don't have much choice do you!!!!

I'm feeling ok, still eating so much sugary food which is so unlike me, I can literally feel my teeth rotting!! lol. I don't know about you Moody, but I'm also DESPERATE for a lay in the bath, but too scared as my clinic go on about a risk of infection.....

Well its a week tomorrow for my scan - eeeeek, I can't wait, I just can't stop thinking, is it one or two? is everything ok? etc etc

Anyway, I've tried to add a ticker - I bet it doesn't work lol... Lets see:

Take care and keep in touch.

Pops xx

<img src=http://women.evenhealth.com/image/c/bg980912.jpg border=0>


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it doesn't work!! lol


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi!!
Sorry ur ticker didn't work... made me laugh tho 

I'm doing fine thanks, A/F came on Monday & was over with by Thurs so all going to plan. We've got our baseline scan on Tues afternoon so fingers crossed we'll get the go ahead to start the stimms. EC is planned for Mon 26th Jan, all our previous treatments have gone according to plan so hopefully this one will too. Ur right, it is _SUCH_ a waiting game!! I've booked those 2 weeks as leave so it'd better all happen on time now, lol!

When we go on Tuesday, we've arranged to talk to the senior embryologist about whether we should try assisted hatching or blastocycsts this time. We've had really good quality embryos on both IVF cycles but never got a positive result. I know it's only 2 cycles but I egg shared on both & my recipients didn't get pg either, so in our minds that's kind of like 4 cycles! This time we're not sharing though because if their _is _ a problem with my embryos (  that there there isn't) we didn't think it was fair to keep sharing because egg recipients have been through enough already, without being given false hope!! Hopefully it's just been down to bad luck though, because all the tests show everything is perfect.

I bet you can't wait for your scans, it'll be magical to see those little heartbeat(s!!). If they'd told you not to have a shower, you'd be desperate for one of those instead, ha ha! Being tired is a good sign... it means your body is very busy growing a baby... or babies!!
Well, take care & keep me updated with your news!
Lottie x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls!

Well, we had our scan yesterday. I have 14 follies on my right & 8 on my left. One is already measuring 18mm but the rest are all very similar between 11mm-14mm. I'm a bit worried about overstimulating again but the clinic don't seem too concerned. 
One nurse (who is experienced!) said, "Oh, don't worry. 23 follicles isn't that many". We couldn't believe our ears!! _Not that many _ I know some women have far more, but I reminded her how poorly I'd been with 25 last time & she said, "Oh yes. Well, we'll give you a drip at e/c to help avoid that again." Honestly, the staff (who should be the ones that reassure us) really scare me sometimes! I know I'm renowned for my constant questions at the clinic, but I think it's the only way to get the right treatment sometimes! 
Better news was that my lining is 15.4mm already. Now, I _am_ impressed with that! I think it must be the acupuncture & hot water bottles doing their thing, ha ha.
I've finished work now until after the treatment so that should help me chill-out a bit. Got another scan on Friday & hopefully e/c on Monday, all being well.
How are you both doing? Any scan news yet
Lottie x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Girls

hope you don't mind me joining in but I've just read your thread and felt so excited for you and wanted to say congratulations. I came on this site today feeling so down and reading all about your news has really cheered me. I can just imagine your excitement!

Congratulations and good luck with your pregnancy!!!!

Hoping to catch some of your good luck too.

hugs
deliadoll


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, i've been working really hard and am just so tired when I get home!!!

Great news about the number of follicles and lining thickness Lottie, I know after your last experience you'll be worried about so many follies but try not to, I had 20 odd eggs collected and although I was a bit sore and bloated after, I didn't get full on OHSS.  Now you know the risks, try hard to look after yourselves, drink lots and lots and rest up after egg collection & embryo transfer.  Look at it this way, you could have lots and lots of lovely embies and even have some to freeze yay!!!!  Also don't worry bout the nurses, they are really blazee because they think they see the same thing all the time, the thing is we're all different and I sometimes felt that they could be a bit more understanding and reassuring at times too!  The consultant will be in control when you go in, so no worries there!  Have you had your scan today anyway?  Is you're ec on monday Doesn't it all come round soooo quickly!!!!

Hi Delia, Welcome to our thread, we think its particularly lucky so want to keep it going!  Why are you feeling down?  Want to chat about it?  Whatever it is, you can bet one of us have been there!!!  Keep smiling!!!  


Where's you moody?  Had you're scan??  How are you??

Ok, my update!!! I had my scan on Monday, and I have one lickle baby on board!!!  Its 11.5mm long and the heartbeat was thumping away like a trojan (thank god) - I was having a really hard time before the scan, paranoia and just felt that something had gone wrong!!!  Anyway, so far so good and I feel much calmer now thank goodness.  So, I am 8 weeks pregnant, fingers crossed now, its non stop worry something will go wrong!!!

Well, i'm off to support the lovely Jonathan Ross, but will be back over the weekend to catch up with you!!!

Take care

Pops xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Pops!!
Yipee, that's _WONDERFUL _  news!!! You must be so relieved!! You're right about the worry, it starts right here & goes on for the next, erm, well rest of your life really! That's what my mum says anyway 

Hi delia - the only rule on this thread is that it's positive results all the way, ok?? I'll do my best to stick to the rules too, ha!

Moody - what you up to C'mon with your scan news!

Well, we're all set to go for e/c on Monday! I'm excited & nervous but the clinic are all geared up for me & will give me a drip after e/c to try to avoid OHSS joining in the party again!

Right, I'm missing Jonathon Ross now so gonna sign off. I liked his opening line, "So.... where were we?" Class! 

Speak soon, Lottie x


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi girls

How are you all?

How are the little babies doing? Has the news sunk in yet Popster? Moody hope you're coping whilst running around after ds and his terrible two's!
Lottie, hope it went well yesterday?

I watched Jonathon Ross too. I looooovvveeee Tome Cruise. I still go all girly when he's on the telly.

Think AF is on the way boo hoo but feeling strangely more positive this week anyway. I know someone who has been ttc naturally for a few years and just had a few months of acupuncture and in now 8 weeks pg! She's nearly 40 so is totally over the moon. Nice to hear more good news. Please let it me me next!!! Trying so hard not to read into every little 'symptom'.

Anyway, just wanted to say congratulations. Your thread was so exciting to read 

hugs
deliadoll
x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, what a day we had yesterday!! 
Basically, the e/c was a disaster... the anaesthetic & morphine didn't work & I had to undergo the procedure wide awake. I was screaming so much my DW could hear me through the theatre walls. By the time he'd retrieved 11 eggs, the consultant said he must stop as it wasn't safe to continue. I was begging them to give me a general but they couldn't because of whatever it was they'd already given me. I'm devastated because about 10-ish eggs haven't been collected. We were so hopeful for this cycle & now I'm worried we're not even going to get to blasts (which was the plan for this, our 3rd & hopefully final cycle). Of the 11 collected, only 7 have fertilised.
Apparently, it's a faulty batch of drugs they've received because the lady who was in before me had the same problem. At the time they thought it was a one-off, but when the same thing happened to me they've had to notify the manufacturer & they've now all been re-called from across the country.
All we wanted was _one_ cycle that went smoothly. I can't stop replaying it over & over in my mind, which wont help I know, but it was just so traumatic. I'm going to have to "let go" of it soon though because I need to be in a positive frame of mind for our 7 fighting embryo's & although I don't sound it, I'm very grateful we have them.

Fingers crossed for our lucky 7, hey?  

(To anyone reading this who's yet to have an e/c, please don't let this story put you off. I've had two previously & never felt nor remembered a thing. It really was just a very unfortunate event this time & the clinic staff were clearly upset by it too. They've phoned us twice since to see how I am. And physically, I _am_ ok now!)


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Lottie

I don't know what to say to you,   your experience sounds horrendous and you must be really angry and frustrated as well as traumatised.

I think you have the right plan - have a couple of days of anger and feeling sorry for yourself and then pick yourself up and dust yourself off and start concentrating on your magnificent seven!


Take care
big hugs
deliadoll


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Lottie, 

So sorry I haven't been around, have had a terrible week (long story but I'm ok), but sounds like you did too!!!  How can that happen with the drugs  How are you feeling now

11 eggs is a good number honey, I got a lot but was egg sharing, of my 10 only 2 successfully fertilised so you'll be fine with 7!!!!  Have you had them transferred back now?  Did they blast  (questions questions again)  

I hope you're ok honey!!!  Message back!!

Pops xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls!
Thanks for your messages, it helps to know others are thinking of us.
Well, from what started out as a horrendous week turned into our best transfer ever! As you know, we got 11 eggs & only 7 fertilised. Out of those, only 3 looked any good & so we were advised not to risk trying to get them to blasts. We booked in for a day 3 transfer and then 20 mins before we were due to set off the clinic phoned to say that even though there were only 3, they were excellent & if we wanted we could still go for blasts. What a dilemma...! 
We decided to stick with a day 3 transfer (with assisted hatching instead) because we didn't feel we were gaining much by waiting an extra 2 days, after all, 2 of the 3 were going back in anyway! When we arrived, the clinic said they agreed with our decision but had wanted to give us the option. Anyway, we had 2 put back (both grade 1, 8 cells) & they asked if they could culture the 3rd embryo onto blast & then freeze it, which of course we agreed to! The embryologist said, "I don't think you're going to need the blastocyst tho"... let's hope he's right!!    

So how's things with you guys?
Delia - has ur a/f showed up yet? It seems to take so long when you're waiting for it, doesn't it?!
Pops - what's been going on for you? Are you ok hun?
Moody - where are you?? Hope everything's ok x

Love Lottie x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh Lottie,

That sounds SO MUCH like my transfer!!!!!  I only had 2 embies, but they were both Grade 1!!!!  Ohhhhhh fingers crossed and loads of              

How are you feeling

I'm fine, had a few family issues but getting there, been to see the midwife this week, just waiting for my 12 week scan date.......

Moody, Delia - how you doing

Speak v soon xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh that's good, glad ur ok Pops!
Well, if our ET sounds like yours, lets hope the result will too!!  
I'm doing ok, just beginning to start with the incessant "signs" search, ha ha!
I bet you cant wait for your 12 week scan, they actually look like babies in that one, don't they!
x


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Hiya Lottie,

Just a quickie to see how you're doing??  Yes I know about sign-searching, I didn't have a single side effect so was convinced it hadn't worked!!  Anyway, I hope you're well and taking it easy!  

Speak to you v soon.

Angel xxx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
How are you getting along?

Erm, that answer is we don't know the answer...
We tested negative on Thurs (OTD) but were asked to continue meds & re-test today. Using ASDA's own HPT's, the 1st test failed to work properly (a line in the pregnant window, but not in the control window!) so we did another & it was positive.
Unable to believe our eyes, we did 2 more tests (just cheapie ebay ones that we've had in for a while, but they're still in date until March) & they were both negative. 
So we're gonna go buy a Clearblue test today & do another in the morning as I'm all out of 1st morning wee for today!! This is torture!
xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Update........
I AM PREGNANT!!!! We finally got our   confirmed this morning with a Clearblue digital. It said "Pregnant" almost immediately! So this positive thread is still positive, YAY!
Woo Hoo! Still can't believe it!!!!    
Lottie xx


----------



## popster_uk (Dec 29, 2008)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I JUST SCREAMED OUT LOUD WHEN I READ THAT

HOOOORRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY!!!  My gosh this is a positive thread hey!!!!!  What a trial you've had with the tests!!!!  Talk about ups and downs with this flamin IVF lark!!!!

I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## deliadoll (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Lottie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still been following this thread (though not posting) to wait for your news and 
OH MY GOD OH MY GOD don't know you, never met you but OH MY GOD CONGRATULATIONS. I am so happy for you! How do you feel? silly question I know! Has the news sunk in yet? How did it feel seeing those elusive TWO lines? After your nightmare e/c and all your worry, this is the one that has worked for you!

It wasn't to be for me again and AF arrived with a vengeance. Am having the month off just now as there were too many follies left to start me on Gonal again so I'm CONVINCED (please please please) that it will happen on it's own this month. A wee Valentines baby??

Congratulations again Lottie, this has been such a lucky thread and it's just so fab to read about your happy news!

big big hugs
delia doll


----------

